# Two subs (one sub wireless question)



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

(Hi mods, not sure where this question should be posted)

I have been thinking that my LFM1 Plus subwoofer might like a friend to play with.
I like down firing subs so the PC-2000, Ultra-X12, and VTF-2 would be the front runners.
My AVR has a single subwoofer output so I would 'Y' it to the subs.
The kicker is one of the two subs would require a wireless connection.

Primary question is, has anyone operated two subs with one of them operating with a wireless connection ??
Any time lag issues between subs or the speaker integration ??

Does anyone use the wireless adapter offered by Outlaw or SVS ?
Which adapter is better or are they equal ?
Is there a better one than either of those ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the past wireless introduced a slight delay. In not sure if this has been resolved or not. Given you only have one sub out and are unable to adjust for the delay I wonder how that would work?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Me too.
I had hopes that there were some wireless users, but it must not be a popular option here.
Thought about asking in the other forum, but never got around to it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe send off a message to SVS and see what they have to say.


----------

